# Apache2: start-stop-daemon:No such file or directory

## stream

Hallo,

seit dem Update von Apache 2.0.47 auf Apache 2.0.48 lässt sich Apache 2 nicht mehr über "/etc/init.d/apache2" start starten.

Wenn ich in die Console "apache2" eingeben startet Apache 2 ohne Probleme (Webserver ist dann auch erreichbar)

Downgrade auf Apache 2.0.47 löst das Problem nicht.

In den Logs /var/log/apache2 findet sich nichts zu dem Problem.

edit:

hier noch die Ausgabe von:

ls -l /sbin/start-stop-daemon 

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root        18996 Sep 17 15:24 /sbin/start-stop-daemon

----------

## el*Loco

Editiere /etc/init.d/apache2:

Vorher:

```

env -i start-stop-daemon --quiet --start --startas /usr/sbin/apache2
```

Nachher:

```

env -i /sbin/start-stop-daemon --quiet --start --startas /usr/sbin/apache2
```

----------

## stream

Perfekt   :Very Happy: 

Problem ist gelöst!

Vielen Dank  :Wink: 

----------

